# Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!



## silla (7. Juli 2008)

hallo teichfreaks,

nach kurzer einlesungszeit  möchte ich mich heute bei euch vorstellen.

wir haben unseren garten neu gestaltet und einen fertigteich eingebaut. (Stonecor-Teichschale Lake Titicaca) der teich fasst 2500 liter und misst 305cm auf 236cm, tiefe 110cm. das ganze soll um einen bachlauf erweitert werden mit kleinem wasserfall. anfangs sah das becken noch sehr groß aus, seit es eingebaut ist finde ich es eher klein.

na ja, jetzt muss es erst mal so gehen und ich muss mich um die randgestaltung und bepflanzung des teiches kümmern. ich hoffe natürlich auf viele ratschläge von euch

gruß
silla


----------



## Barbor (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*

Hallo


und

:willkommen 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## djmonn (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*

Hallo Silla

Grüße dich auch  Herzlich Wilkommen hir

habe dein Beitrag mit intesse gelesen wir haben auch eine Teichschale
einbauen lassen kanst dir die Bilder mal Ansehen drück auf mein Nicknamen 
unter beiträge da siehst du die Bilder 
miit denn ratschlägen da Antworten sicher noch viele hir die dir da vorschläge machen ich bin auch erst neu hir und worde sehr gut beraten hir ist eine super gemeinde bin auch froh hir gelandet zu sein 
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## flopp (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*

Ja Hallo und 
:willkommen

Schön ist es immer wenn man Fotos begutachten kann 	

mfg


----------



## Horst T. (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*



			
				flopp schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Hallo und
> :willkommen
> 
> Schön ist es immer wenn man Fotos begutachten kann
> ...



Dem schließ ich mich doch mal an .....


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*

Hallo Silla (heißt Du wirklich so?)

erst einmal :Willkommen2 - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig. 

Mit der *Suchfunktion* findest Du viele Beiträge, die sich mit dem von Dir angesprochenen Thema finden. 

Ansonsten: 
_*trällermodus ein*_
Wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn...
_*trällermodus aus*_

Nein,   wir sind nicht neugierig :__ nase - wie kommst Du denn darauf ?


----------



## silla (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!  endlich die Bilder*

hallo teichfreaks,

vielen dank für die nette begrüßung 

nun stelle ich unser projekt mal ein.

wir haben dan ganzen garten umgestaltet und sind noch bei den groben arbeiten. am freitag gehts weiter, doch vorher noch die bilder im rohformat:












gleich gehts weiter....

viele grüße
silla


----------



## silla (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!  endlich die bilder*

teil 2:









nun noch das teichbecken in groß:






nun bitte eure tipps und kommentare 

gruß
silla


----------



## silla (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silla (heißt Du wirklich so?)
> 
> 
> Ansonsten:
> ...



hallo christine,

jaaa ich heisse wirklich so 

okay um eure neugierde zu befiedigen habe ich die bilder eingestellt 

gruß
silla


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*

Hallo Silla,

der Spruch unter den Bildern Deiner Hunde ist wunderschön 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## silla (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silla,
> 
> der Spruch unter den Bildern Deiner Hunde ist wunderschön
> 
> ...



hallo andy,

dankeschön andy. 

ja die hunde sind meine leidenschaft und beanspruchen den größten teil meiner freizeit 

hmmm... müsste die hp mal wieder aktuallisieren 

grüßle silla


----------



## Horst T. (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*

Hallo Silla, um deinen Teich richtig genießen zu können würde ich an deiner Stelle  erst einmal die Mauer um die Terasse entfernen .....,  
übrigens....schönes Geburtsdatum hast du


----------



## silla (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Ilsfeld!!*



			
				Horst T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silla, um deinen Teich richtig genießen zu können würde ich an deiner Stelle  erst einmal die Mauer um die Terasse entfernen .....,
> übrigens....schönes Geburtsdatum hast du




hallo horst,

.....oooch, neee. die haben wir doch erst gebaut   die mauer ist unser sicht schutz zu den nachbarn. wir sitzen sozusagen auf dem präsentierteller, da so erhöht und ringsum häuser.  den teich geniesen wir dann unten, da ist auch noch ein sitzplatz geplant  

heute gehts übrigens weiter mit den arbeiten im garten. ein bagger kommt und wir setzen noch ein paar mauersteine und ein großer lochfindling von einer halben tonne wird neben dem teich plaziert.

bilder folgen dann natürlich.

gruß
silla


----------

